# Being Read To



## Underock1 (Aug 20, 2015)

How many here remember the experience of being read to as a child by a parent? How old do you think you were at the time? I clearly remember being read to by my mother. We had "My Book House", one of those collections of literature intended to grow with you as you got older and teach you good values. I remember Mom reading me The Ginger Bread Man, The House that Jack Built, The Cow Jumped Over the Moon, The Little Red Hen, Aesop's Fables, many of Grimm's Fairy Tales, etc.

At the end of my life here, I think back on the things that made me who I am. Without going into the details, Mom's parenting style was hugely detrimental to our formal education. All four of her children were HS drop outs. My younger brother and I eventually earned GED's. He went on to graduate from a police academy. My older brother was extremely well read, was elected to his school board, donated a huge collection of non-fiction to his library, and he and his wife attended an inaugural ball. The point I'm making, is that in spite of her flaws, Mom instilled a love of reading into all of us that not only saved our lives, but evolved into a life long learning experience that enhanced them immeasurably. Thanks, Mom.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 20, 2015)

I can't remember my parents reading to me but I'm sure they did.  All four of us grew up with a love of books.  I began reading to my boys when they were babies and they both love to read.


----------



## Linda (Aug 20, 2015)

My mom read to me when I was very young, before I was old enough for school.  I think reading to children does install a love of books.  I am happy that my grandkids love books too and I noticed both of the boys (21 and 22) took books with them when they went off to school.  The 21 year old took a whole series of probably 5 or 6 books by some science fiction writer he's interested in.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 20, 2015)

My Mom never read to me at all, but my Dad did.  He used to read one chapter of a book each night.  I often asked that he read more but he said, "no, it's time to sleep, tomorrow we'll find out what happened next."


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2015)

Neither of my parents ever read to me...

I still grew up with a love of books despite that.....and I used to read to my youngest sibling when she was small...as I did to my own daughter...


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> My Mom never read to me at all, but my Dad did.  He used to read one chapter of a book each night.  I often asked that he read more but he said, "no, it's time to sleep, tomorrow we'll find out what happened next."



I like that, Jim. Kind of like going to the weekly serial at the movies years ago.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 20, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I like that, Jim. Kind of like going to the weekly serial at the movies years ago.



On Saturday and some maniac was in a secret mountain location with death ray gun that could destroy the world were it not for one of the super hero's of the day.  Or maybe it was a western serial.  Cost a quarter to get in the theater but it was always an adventure.


----------



## chic (Aug 30, 2015)

Both of my parents read to me nightly and my oldest cousin would sometimes take a turn too. I was 3-4 years old. My favorites were the adventures of Barbar the Elephant. My cousin would read to me bible stories for children. My family was well read and this probably helped me to love books and learning too which I do to this day.


----------

